# Hesperus tonight, Durango?



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*Crunchy like burnt toast?*

Wassup river lady?

This is Mike (henry's dad) Henry says hi from Denver. He's seven now and has a bomb roll (both sides). He also says you have to tell Rory that he's ready to school Rory on the river.

Home


See ya this spring and please do not run my old a$$ over with your raft


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy shit! How the hell are ya? I would never run you over- just the other kayakers on MY river. Just kidding. I'm actually learning to kayak this winter. I can roll- but I panic easy. Anyway- I'm sure Rory will love to see you guys. Perhaps a pm would be more appropriate so no one else has to read our idle chatter?



mvhyde said:


> Wassup river lady?
> 
> This is Mike (henry's dad) Henry says hi from Denver. He's seven now and has a bomb roll (both sides). He also says you have to tell Rory that he's ready to school Rory on the river.
> 
> ...


----------

